

EmailJS – Send emails directly from JavaScript - jozan
http://www.emailjs.com/

======
mattkrea
What value does this provide on top postageapp's api? I have to imagine most
companies would (read:should) standardize on one provider.

~~~
jozan
I'm not the author of EmailJS but it doesn't require any backend where as
PostageApp does.

~~~
mattkrea
Backend on top of the existing API? I must be missing something but I still
don't understand how this is easier than just hitting the PostageApp or
[insert competitor here] API directly.

